# 6 Iranian missiles hit US base or consulate in Erbil, Iraq



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2022)

Details still coming in. The source says "6 missiles lunched from Khasabad military base of Tabriz, eastern Azerbaijan province of #Iran" Still: can't confirm."



This report calls them "drones."

"Local media sources reported that the US military base in Iraq's Erbil was targeted by several drones, Mehr news reports. 

Iraqi news sources on Friday reported several explosions in the northern province of Erbil.

Sabereen News reported that several explosions were heard near the Harir base. This base is the headquarters of the American military forces.

According to Sabereen News, the reports indicate that the base was attacked by several drones. No further details have been released about the possible casualties of these attacks.

US bases at Erbil Airport in Iraq have been repeatedly targeted by rockets and drones, which have intensified in recent months."


US base in Erbil comes under drone attcaks


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 12, 2022)

Joe's gonna be pissed if they wake him from his Saturday nap....


----------



## Donald H (Mar 12, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Details still coming in. The source says "6 missiles lunched from Khasabad military base of Tabriz, eastern Azerbaijan province of #Iran" Still: can't confirm."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the nuclear deal so close, it's gotta be a false flag attack by the apartheid regime.


----------



## Donald H (Mar 12, 2022)

Donald H said:


> With the nuclear deal so close, it's gotta be a false flag attack by the apartheid regime.


No serious casualties but a few broken fingernails!


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Joe's gonna be pissed if they wake him from his Saturday nap....


It's ok. They'll wait until Wednesday before they tell him.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2022)

Ame®icano said:


>



President Joe will have someone write them a strongly-worded letter, I'm sure.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 12, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Joe's gonna be pissed if they wake him from his Saturday nap....



Dr Jill more upset they have to wake him up from his induced coma so he can appear sane and functional, well semi-functional, for 2 hours every 3 days


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 12, 2022)

But the world respects us, cuz no more mean tweets right Progressives?


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 12, 2022)

JGalt said:


> President Joe will have someone write them a strongly-worded letter, I'm sure.








Biden's handlers will have someone to write that letter.


----------



## Dayton3 (Mar 12, 2022)

Donald H said:


> With the nuclear deal so close, it's gotta be a false flag attack by the apartheid regime.


What "apartheid regime"?


----------



## tahuyaman (Mar 12, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Details still coming in. The source says "6 missiles lunched from Khasabad military base of Tabriz, eastern Azerbaijan province of #Iran" Still: can't confirm."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't this hapoen in 2020?


----------



## wamose (Mar 12, 2022)

All the world's tyrants love pushing our pussy President around.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 12, 2022)

Will the Putin cheerleaders here get distracted?


----------



## ConserveGuy (Mar 12, 2022)

I'm hearing about a rocket attack launched against US this evening. God be with the Americans and ones who support the US. They are saying it could be Iran. Oh! What a coincidence while Sleepy joe is on vacation getting his ice cream cones.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 12, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Will the Putin cheerleaders here get distracted?



Remember that time when Hollywood cheered Putin...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 12, 2022)

Where did it land,  DC?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 12, 2022)

3rd thread


----------



## ConserveGuy (Mar 12, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Where did it land,  DC?


U.S consulate building over near Iraq was attacked. Reports are saying it was from Iran. We are in Benghazi 2.0 now!


----------



## sparky (Mar 12, 2022)

~S~


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

ConserveGuy said:


> U.S consulate building over near Iraq was attacked. Reports are saying it was from Iran. We are in Benghazi 2.0 now!


Oh god no, not years of burning TP again...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 12, 2022)

To be expected in that part of the world.


----------



## lg325 (Mar 12, 2022)

*All three, Iran, China, Russia seem to be pushing for a global war. If that's what they want it will end in their destruction.*


----------



## scruffy (Mar 12, 2022)

Why are we making deals with people who attack us?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Toro (Mar 12, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> To be expected in that part of the world.



And you'd roll over and take it as a coward because a Democrat is President

LOL


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Why are we making deals with people who attack us?


What deals?


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Mar 12, 2022)

The DementocRats have gotten their wish.

The war that will detract from their heinous evil atrocities against this country and its citizens.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 12, 2022)

Toro said:


> And you'd roll over and take it as a coward because a Democrat is President
> 
> LOL


No.  But I would surely offer you up.  Because as a democrat you deserve it.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 12, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Details still coming in. The source says "6 missiles lunched from Khasabad military base of Tabriz, eastern Azerbaijan province of #Iran" Still: can't confirm."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need to send them a few more pallets of hard cash.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 12, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Will the Putin cheerleaders here get distracted?


The 1980’s called, they want their foreign policy back.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 12, 2022)

otto105 said:


> What deals?


When in doubt play stupid


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 12, 2022)

The whole world smells weakness.
This is what a Democrat administration looks like


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Joe's gonna be pissed if they wake him from his Saturday nap....


Who tells the former 1-term president that his MacDonald's is cold?


----------



## Nova78 (Mar 12, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Joe's gonna be pissed if they wake him from his Saturday nap....


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> The 1980’s called, they want their foreign policy back.


Or Mint Romney...


----------



## scruffy (Mar 12, 2022)

otto105 said:


> What deals?


That nuclear deal thing 

Didn't we just make one with Iran?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 12, 2022)

I can’t wait until Democrats give them nukes.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> The DementocRats have gotten their wish.
> 
> The war that will detract from their heinous evil atrocities against this country and its citizens.


Sure, like delivering better government.


----------



## Toro (Mar 12, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> No.  But I would surely offer you up.  Because as a democrat you deserve it.



I'm not a Democrat, low-IQ loser.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> I can’t wait until Democrats give them nukes.


You want the Democratic Party to nuclear bomb Iran?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 12, 2022)

Toro said:


> I'm not a Democrat, low-IQ loser.


Odd because you smell just like a democrat.


----------



## Toro (Mar 12, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Odd because you smell just like a democrat.



That's because you can't process anything under your two dimensional low-IQ cognition.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 12, 2022)

ConserveGuy said:


> I'm hearing about a rocket attack launched against US this evening. God be with the Americans and ones who support the US. They are saying it could be Iran. Oh! What a coincidence while Sleepy joe is on vacation getting his ice cream cones.


"hearing about a rocket attack".....that's it?


----------



## Meister (Mar 12, 2022)

But, but, but....we want to buy their oil.


----------



## skye (Mar 12, 2022)

BREAKING: 
@AlHadath
 is reporting that per its sources, the missiles that targeted Erbil were launched from Iran and are a response for the U.S. targeting leaders of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard.


----------



## Meister (Mar 12, 2022)

otto105 said:


> You want the Democratic Party to nuclear bomb Iran?


I would settle for just not buying their oil.  
I'm sure you would agree.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 12, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> What "apartheid regime"?


The creature is an inbred Pakistani antisemite.

It is probably referring to Israel.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

Meister said:


> I would settle for just not buying their oil.
> I'm sure you would agree.


I thought where we get oil from didn't matter as long as the price was low...Well and not considering the environmental damage from burning oil.


----------



## Meister (Mar 12, 2022)

otto105 said:


> I thought where we get oil from didn't matter as long as the price was low...Well and not considering the environmental damage from burning oil.


You certainly didn't answer the question.
I'm sad about that, I thought we could have agreed on that.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 12, 2022)

otto105 said:


> You want the Democratic Party to nuclear bomb Iran?


What’s that have to do with Iran bungee cording nukes onto next year’s missiles because Democrats gave them the cash and equipment to complete their project?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 12, 2022)

otto105 said:


> I thought where we get oil from didn't matter as long as the price was low...Well and not considering the environmental damage from burning oil.


What’s that have to do with Brandons sanctions on US oil so he can buy Iranian oil at inflated prices?


----------



## scruffy (Mar 12, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Sure, like delivering better government.


Better government through missiles.

Sounds like a Neo-Con/Lib slogan.


----------



## skye (Mar 12, 2022)

Donald Trump Jr.

@DonaldJTrumpJr
·
39m

Biden’s weakness and the predatory response seems contagious!


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 12, 2022)

Toro said:


> That's because you can't process anything under your two dimensional low-IQ cognition.


Having your Ladies Time this week eh?


----------



## scruffy (Mar 12, 2022)

bodecea said:


> "hearing about a rocket attack".....that's it?


Disappointed?


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

Meister said:


> You certainly didn't answer the question.
> I'm sad about that, I thought we could have agreed on that.


I don't see your point. We buy lots of products from shitty countries. Why is oil different?

Besides, if agree to purchase oil from them in exchange for shelving their nuclear program, isn't that a good thing?


----------



## skye (Mar 12, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Disappointed?




Perhaps she wants blood and gore?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 12, 2022)

otto105 said:


> I don't see your point. We buy lots of products from shitty countries. Why is oil different?
> 
> Besides, if agree to purchase oil from them in exchange for shelving their nuclear program, isn't that a good thing?


Yes, you Leftards love products made from slave labor for centuries now.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> What’s that have to do with Brandons sanctions on US oil so he can buy Iranian oil at inflated prices?


Inflated prices? Just from Iran?


----------



## Meister (Mar 12, 2022)

otto105 said:


> I don't see your point. We buy lots of products from shitty countries. Why is oil different?
> 
> Besides, if agree to purchase oil from them in exchange for shelving their nuclear program, isn't that a good thing?


Speaks volumes, and sadly, not surprised.
A country that fires missiles at our consulate, and you post, "We buy lots of products from shitty countries. Why is oil different?"
Pathetic along with sad.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 12, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Inflated prices? Just from Iran?


Biden’s sanctions on US oil production, shitforbrains.
85% higher than in 19. 
Let’s go Brandon! The poor can eat cake!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 12, 2022)

Meister said:


> Speaks volumes, and sadly, not surprised.
> A country that fires missiles at our consulate, and you post, "We buy lots of products from shitty countries. Why is oil different?"
> Pathetic along with sad.


Same mentality of all on the Left.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> Didn't this hapoen in 2020?


No, it as also announced on Newsmax tonight, right before Trump started his rally.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Yes, you Leftards love products made from slave labor for centuries now.


Check the tags on your clothes asshole. Or electronics.

You Dixiecrats love the olde cotton days...


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2022)

Ame®icano said:


> Remember that time when Hollywood cheered Putin...
> 
> 
> View attachment 614775 View attachment 614778



The left's idiotic claims that conservatives are in cahoots with Putuin, is nothing more than "projection" and a dose of Alinsky's "Make the enemy live up to his own book of rules." They've been accusing us of what they're guilty of for as long as I can remember.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Need to send them a few more pallets of hard cash.



"Paging Barack Obama. Mr. Obama, please pick up the house phone..."


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 12, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Details still coming in. The source says "6 missiles lunched from Khasabad military base of Tabriz, eastern Azerbaijan province of #Iran" Still: can't confirm."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iran despised Trump, but they wouldn't try this shit under trump.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 12, 2022)

New Axis of EVil YOU ALL is China, RUSSIA, and IRAN....

And yes WW3 has already started even if most don't realize it YET.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2022)

Toro said:


> I'm not a Democrat, low-IQ loser.



What kind of low-IQ loser carries water buckets for the Democrats but isn't good enough to actually be one?

I'm still not convinced that you're not just a felon and can't vote for anyone.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 12, 2022)

skye said:


> BREAKING:
> @AlHadath
> is reporting that per its sources, the missiles that targeted Erbil were launched from Iran and are a response for the U.S. targeting leaders of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard.


it took them that long?


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

Meister said:


> Speaks volumes, and sadly, not surprised.
> A country that fires missiles at our consulate, and you post, "We buy lots of products from shitty countries. Why is oil different?"
> Pathetic along with sad.


How are you so sure about what happened with the "event"?


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Iran despised Trump, but they wouldn't try this shit under trump.


Yeah, the former 1-term president would have tweeted at them....


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

scruffy said:


> That nuclear deal thing
> 
> Didn't we just make one with Iran?


You mean the nuclear agreement that monitored their program that some orange fuckup pulled out of? So, now their nuclear push is a full speed.

And no.


----------



## surada (Mar 12, 2022)

Donald H said:


> With the nuclear deal so close, it's gotta be a false flag attack by the apartheid regime.


That's a reasonable possibility.


----------



## surada (Mar 12, 2022)

ConserveGuy said:


> U.S consulate building over near Iraq was attacked. Reports are saying it was from Iran. We are in Benghazi 2.0 now!


13 US embassies were attacked when Dubya was president and 60 people were killed.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 12, 2022)

JGalt said:


> "Paging Barack Obama. Mr. Obama, please pick up the house phone..."


Don't worry...
Big Mike is in charge now...


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 12, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Yes, you Leftards love products made from slave labor for centuries now.


WOW!..That was friggin excellent...........................lololol


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 12, 2022)

Donald H said:


> With the nuclear deal so close, it's gotta be a false flag attack by the apartheid regime.


The FBI?


----------



## surada (Mar 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The FBI?


In Iraq? FBI is just stateside.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 12, 2022)

There is only one thing to do. Attack Cuba, Nicaragua and Venzuelastan


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

Likkmee said:


> There is only one thing to do. Attack Cuba, Nicaragua and Venzuelastan


Nope, time for a Grenada one...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 12, 2022)

surada said:


> That's a reasonable possibility.


and another Islamic antisemite subhuman chimes in.


----------



## surada (Mar 12, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> and another Islamic antisemite subhuman chimes in.


Israel has a history of false flags like the Lavon Affair, the bombing of the King David hotel.... They also bombed their immigrant ship the Patria in 1940.


----------



## Meister (Mar 12, 2022)

otto105 said:


> How are you so sure about what happened with the "event"?


We know what we know, and you of course, showed just what a douche you are.
You're such a patriot.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2022)

lg325 said:


> *All three, Iran, China, Russia seem to be pushing for a global war. If that's what they want it will end in their destruction.*


Fakebook a Twatter will ban them for sure now.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 12, 2022)

surada said:


> In Iraq? FBI is just stateside.


How naive...









						International Offices | Federal Bureau of Investigation
					

The FBI has offices around the globe. These offices—called legal attachés or legats—are located in U.S. embassies.




					www.fbi.gov
				












						International Operations | Federal Bureau of Investigation
					

For nearly seven decades, the FBI has stationed special agents and other personnel overseas to help protect Americans back home by building relationships with principal law enforcement, intelligence, and security services around the globe that help ensure a prompt and continuous exchange of...




					www.fbi.gov


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 12, 2022)

surada said:


> 13 US embassies were attacked when Dubya was president and 60 people were killed.


Not with missiles....

WW3


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 12, 2022)

surada said:


> In Iraq? FBI is just stateside.


Too easy.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2022)

Latest info: "It's the Joo's fault."


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 12, 2022)

"A second U.S. official said there was no damage at any U.S. government facility and that there was no indication the target was the consulate building, which is new and currently unoccupied." - ABC News


----------



## scruffy (Mar 12, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Don't worry...
> Big Mike is in charge now...
> 
> View attachment 614815


You laugh...

But Mickey is the one person that might be able to give Trump/deSantis a run for their money.

She's actually very smart, doesn't always look it but on a good day she could outmaneuver Hillary. She's intelligent and articulate, a debate between her and Trump would be very interesting indeed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 12, 2022)

scruffy said:


> You laugh...
> 
> But Mickey is the one person that might be able to give Trump/deSantis a run for their money.
> 
> She's actually very smart, doesn't always look it but on a good day she could outmaneuver Hillary. She's intelligent and articulate, a debate between her and Trump would be very interesting indeed.


I would say Mike's smarts are moderate, but that he is a master manipulator.

Get him behind closed doors, thought, and he will let out all the crazy.

EDIT: I read that as Mike Pence.

Mickey...


----------



## scruffy (Mar 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "A second U.S. official said there was no damage at any U.S. government facility and that there was no indication the target was the consulate building, which is new and currently unoccupied." - ABC News


Even though the Iranians said they did it and told us why?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 12, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Even though the Iranians said they did it and told us why?


Iranians said they were attacking our consulate building? I didn't know that.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2022)

scruffy said:


> You laugh...
> 
> But Mickey is the one person that might be able to give Trump/deSantis a run for their money.
> 
> She's actually very smart, doesn't always look it but on a good day she could outmaneuver Hillary. She's intelligent and articulate, a debate between her and Trump would be very interesting indeed.



Dude. She an angry Black woman whose college thesis stated that America was a nation founded on "crime and hatred."  She and her husband were both followers of Jeremiah Wright, who is a racist proponent of Black Liberation Theology, a Marxist creed that depicts America as an imperial, terrorist, apartheid state.

I'm surprised nobody's ever told this before.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 12, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Will the Putin cheerleaders here get distracted?


Will the Ukrainian cheerleaders?


----------



## theHawk (Mar 12, 2022)

Ame®icano said:


> View attachment 614769
> 
> Biden's handlers will have someone to write that letter.


We sure could use a real President that is committed to peace.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 12, 2022)

JGalt said:


> The left's idiotic claims that conservatives are in cahoots with Putuin, is nothing more than "projection" and a dose of Alinsky's "Make the enemy live up to his own book of rules." They've been accusing us of what they're guilty of for as long as I can remember.


Remember when the Soviet Union was crushing neighboring countries? Not a peep from the left. They admired the Soviet Empire. Ted Kennedy even traveled to Russia to conspire with them against the American president Ronald Reagan


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 12, 2022)

Iran is making a move because they know Biden is weak.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

scruffy said:


> You laugh...
> 
> But Mickey is the one person that might be able to give Trump/deSantis a run for their money.
> 
> She's actually very smart, doesn't always look it but on a good day she could outmaneuver Hillary. She's intelligent and articulate, a debate between her and Trump would be very interesting indeed.


The former 1-term president doesn't possess the ability to debate.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 12, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Details still coming in. The source says "6 missiles lunched from Khasabad military base of Tabriz, eastern Azerbaijan province of #Iran" Still: can't confirm."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This must be a condition of Biden’s Iran deal: start another war so we can blame Iran for “supply chain issues”, high gas prices, and hyper-inflation.

Fall guys are needed.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 12, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Iran is making a move because they know Biden is weak.


China soon


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

theHawk said:


> This must be a condition of Biden’s Iran deal: start another war so we can blame Iran for “supply chain issues”, high gas prices, and hyper-inflation.
> 
> Fall guys are needed.


Sure, why not. Isn't that like blaming the COVID virus for your horrible economy.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 12, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Dude. She an angry Black woman whose college thesis stated that America was a nation founded on "crime and hatred."  She and her husband were both followers of Jeremiah Wright, who is a racist proponent of Black Liberation Theology, a Marxist creed that depicts America as an imperial, terrorist, apartheid state.
> 
> I'm surprised nobody's ever told this before.


Well, that's why the debate would be interesting.


----------



## Delldude (Mar 12, 2022)

otto105 said:


> The former 1-term president doesn't possess the ability to debate.



Biden?


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Biden?


Yes, President Biden who beat him both times.


----------



## Delldude (Mar 12, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Yes, President Biden who beat him both times.



Fat lady still doing forensic audits......OTTO spelled inside out is TOOT.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 12, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Sure, why not. Isn't that like blaming the COVID virus for your horrible economy.


The virus that kills 80 year olds didn’t destroy the economy, the overreaction and hysteria did.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

theHawk said:


> The virus that kills 80 year olds didn’t destroy the economy, the overreaction and hysteria did.


Our economy hasn't been destroyed by overreaction or hysteria. In fact it's doing just fine.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 12, 2022)

Donald H said:


> it's gotta be a false flag attack by the apartheid regime.



Who?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 12, 2022)

Missiles land near US consulate in northern Iraq city of Erbil
					

US and Iraqi officials say there were no reports of casualties from the attack, which one official said was launched from Iran




					www.theguardian.com
				




Consulate in erbil is what they are saying.  US is saying that it wasn't hit, Iran said they hit it.   US is trying to pretend that they weren't targets but if IRAN is saying that they hit it, that means that Iran at the very least tried to hit it and Biden is once again lying his ass off.  

OUr enemies are lining up to attack us....Iran is inept thankfully....but the AXIS of evil is now in play.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Missiles land near US consulate in northern Iraq city of Erbil
> 
> 
> US and Iraqi officials say there were no reports of casualties from the attack, which one official said was launched from Iran
> ...



Not exactly sure of anything are ya turtle except being an asshole.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 12, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Our economy hasn't been destroyed by overreaction or hysteria. In fact it's doing just fine.


It is?

(looks around nervously)


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 12, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Not exactly sure of anything are ya turtle except being an asshole.


I am sure that you are trying a smear because you don't like the facts.   I Posted the link--nothing I said should be even a little bit controversial.   US is denying any damage (but Biden's administration lies about everything) while the Iranians said they hit the consulate so again, it means that IRAN was at the least trying to hit us.   

Stop trying to cover for our corrupt inept BIDEN---he has already gotten a bunch people needlessly killed and that asshole is going to get a lot more killed.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

scruffy said:


> It is?
> 
> (looks around nervously)


Ya, it is. The only problem seems to be finding workers...


----------



## otto105 (Mar 12, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> I am sure that you are trying a smear because you don't like the facts.   I Posted the link--nothing I said should be even a little bit controversial.   US is denying any damage (but Biden's administration lies about everything) while the Iranians said they hit the consulate so again, it means that IRAN was at the least trying to hit us.
> 
> Stop trying to cover for our corrupt inept BIDEN---he has already gotten a bunch people needlessly killed and that asshole is going to get a lot more killed.



Stop being a pantyweight turtle.

Missiles land near US consulate in northern Iraq city of Erbil


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 12, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Details still coming in. The source says "6 missiles lunched from Khasabad military base of Tabriz, eastern Azerbaijan province of #Iran" Still: can't confirm."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grain of salt?
Sounds like it.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 13, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Grain of salt?
> Sounds like it.



Ok. Maybe it was just a case of "workplace violence." Or an accident.

Yeah, that's it. The Iranians didn't mean to accidentally launch those missiles. Mice were chewing on the wires, and they launched themselves. President Joe will send the Orkin man today.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> With the nuclear deal so close, it's gotta be a false flag attack by the apartheid regime.


So much for that theory...lol









						Iran claims missile barrage near US consulate in Iraq
					

Iran has claimed responsibility for a missile barrage that struck near a sprawling U.S. consulate complex in the northern Iraqi city of Irbil, saying it was retaliation for an Israeli strike in Syria that killed two members of its Revolutionary Guard




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## surada (Mar 13, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Dude. She an angry Black woman whose college thesis stated that America was a nation founded on "crime and hatred."  She and her husband were both followers of Jeremiah Wright, who is a racist proponent of Black Liberation Theology, a Marxist creed that depicts America as an imperial, terrorist, apartheid state.
> 
> I'm surprised nobody's ever told this before.


Non violent liberation theology like from the Sermon on the Mount?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 13, 2022)

A


bodecea said:


> Will the Putin cheerleaders here get distracted?


Are you outraged that Iran attacked Americans?


----------



## JGalt (Mar 13, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> A
> 
> Are you outraged that Iran attacked Americans?



Nope, she'll never give up her outrage that Trump won in 2016.


----------



## Donald H (Mar 13, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> So much for that theory...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ABC News claims that Iran claims. Now for sure it's a Zionist false flag attack. America will never agree to be a part of Iran's peaceful use of nuclear energy, and must be stopped at all costs.

Iran has never been taken off the list of country's for US war and destruction. The PNAC agenda has only been delayed.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 13, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Latest info: "It's the Joo's fault."


The creatures called Donald, Surada and Otto all think so.


----------



## Lisa558 (Mar 13, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> The creatures called Donald, Surada and Otto all think so.


Jews have been the scapegoats for everyone else’s bad behavior for millennia. I’m surprised nobody has blamed Jews for Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.

They’re just angry that a persecuted minority is so successful. Makes it hard to blame bigotry for failure.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 13, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Iran said they hit it.


When? Where?


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> ABC News claims that Iran claims. Now for sure it's a Zionist false flag attack. America will never agree to be a part of Iran's peaceful use of nuclear energy, and must be stopped at all costs.
> 
> Iran has never been taken off the list of country's for US war and destruction. The PNAC agenda has only been delayed.


What is your evidence for a "Zionist False Flag Attack"?  As long as Iran is controlled by extremist Mullahs, Iran will be a top sponsor of terrorism.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 13, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> . I’m surprised nobody has blamed Jews for Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.


Oh, the Russians are, in a roundabout, sleazy way.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 13, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> What is your evidence for a "Zionist False Flag Attack"?  As long as Iran is controlled by extremist Mullahs, Iran will be a top sponsor of terrorism.


Obviously not a false flag attack. We know about exactly where the missiles originated.


----------



## Donald H (Mar 13, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> What is your evidence for a "Zionist False Flag Attack"?  As long as Iran is controlled by extremist Mullahs, Iran will be a top sponsor of terrorism.


Bring yourself up to speed. The Zionist regime denied they had anything that could be attacked in Erbil. It's not my job to babysit you.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Bring yourself up to speed. The Zionist regime denied they had anything that could be attacked in Erbil. It's not my job to babysit you.


Oh. so we're getting snippy again when you get called out for clear speculation. At a minimum you should qualify your statement with "This has the appearance of"....


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Bring yourself up to speed. The Zionist regime denied they had anything that could be attacked in Erbil. It's not my job to babysit you.


This was an attack on US forces.  The nutjob dictators sense weakness in The White House and they're making their move.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 13, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Oh. so we're getting snippy again when you get called out for clear speculation. At a minimum you should qualify your statement with "This has the appearance of"....



Donald is an idiot, a Nazi, a bigot, a racist, and a Jew-hater.

I distrust people who use the term "Zionist" as much as I do those who say "Nazi" when referring to Ukraine.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 13, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Donald is an idiot, a Nazi, a bigot, a racist, and a Jew-hater.
> 
> I distrust people who use the term "Zionist" as much as I do those who say "Nazi" when referring to Ukraine.


Why? The Zionists call themselves Zionosts. They are a sig ificant political party in Israel. As long as it is used properly, I don't see the issue.


----------



## Donald H (Mar 13, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Donald is an idiot, a Nazi, a bigot, a racist, and a Jew-hater.
> 
> I distrust people who use the term "Zionist" as much as I do those who say "Nazi" when referring to Ukraine.


There has always been a concentrated effort by the Zionists to ensure that they can't be separated from the Jewish people of Israel.

That's why you pretend to be suspicioius.

You own Ben Garrison and his cartoons! Are you Klan?


----------



## tahuyaman (Mar 13, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Yeah, the former 1-term president would have tweeted at them....


Ask Qasem Soleimani if he agrees with you on that.   Oh wait......


----------



## JGalt (Mar 13, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> Ask Qasem Soleimani if he agrees with you on that.   Oh wait......



Those 200 Russian mercenaries that died in Deir al-Zour, Syria are being awful quiet too, for some reason. Maybe they're just sleeping.

Did The U.S. Really Wipe Out 200 Russian Mercenaries?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 13, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Those 200 Russian mercenaries that died in Deir al-Zour, Syria are being awful quiet too, for some reason. Maybe they're just sleeping.
> 
> Did The U.S. Really Wipe Out 200 Russian Mercenaries?


Yes, but try to remember that Trump had abdicated his leadership of those operations to his generals. So they did that, not Trump.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 13, 2022)

scruffy said:


> You laugh...
> 
> But Mickey is the one person that might be able to give Trump/deSantis a run for their money.
> 
> She's actually very smart, doesn't always look it but on a good day she could outmaneuver Hillary. She's intelligent and articulate, a debate between her and Trump would be very interesting indeed.


She’s an affirmative action token with inflated credentials. Ungrateful racist pig who needs to be airlifted into Rwanda so she can be safe from those evil white racists in America.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 13, 2022)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> She’s an affirmative action token with inflated credentials. Ungrateful racist pig who needs to be airlifted into Rwanda so she can be safe from those evil white racists in America.


You can just say she is brown.

We all know the implications of that, when it comes to you. Save yourself some time.


----------



## Lisa558 (Mar 13, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Donald is an idiot, a Nazi, a bigot, a racist, and a Jew-hater.
> 
> I distrust people who use the term "Zionist" as much as I do those who say "Nazi" when referring to Ukraine.


Yup. Anyone who uses “Zionist,” with contempt and disdain, is driven by antisemitism. Donald, like many leftists, is appalled by what they say is bigotry toward blacks while simultaneously proudly screaming their own bigotry toward Jews.


----------



## Lisa558 (Mar 13, 2022)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> She’s an affirmative action token with inflated credentials. Ungrateful racist pig who needs to be airlifted into Rwanda so she can be safe from those evil white racists in America.


She’s been pushed up and along due to her race, and she’s so arrogant that she’s convinced herself she earned her way to the top with her intelligence and competence.

She barely sounds even average in IQ. If she were white, she would have graduated from some mediocre college and been a GS 9 at the most.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 13, 2022)

surada said:


> In Iraq? FBI is just stateside.


The FBI has been working international since 2001 that I know of.


----------



## tahuyaman (Mar 13, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Those 200 Russian mercenaries that died in Deir al-Zour, Syria are being awful quiet too, for some reason. Maybe they're just sleeping.
> 
> Did The U.S. Really Wipe Out 200 Russian Mercenaries?


They are reading Trump tweets.   Lol.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 13, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> She’s been pushed up and along due to her race, and she’s so arrogant that she’s convinced herself she earned her way to the top with her intelligence and competence.
> 
> She barely sounds even average in IQ. If she were white, she would have graduated from some mediocre college and been a GS 9 at the most.


^^

Angry, frustrated white people making excuses for their own shortcomings


----------



## tahuyaman (Mar 13, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, but try to remember that Trump had abdicated his leadership of those operations to his generals. So they did that, not Trump.


Every Commander in Chief delegates conducting operations like that to their military leaders.    

Duh.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 13, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> Every Commander in Chief delegates conducting operations like that to their military leaders.
> 
> Duh.


No, this was different. You can check. It was a public announcement. 

Point being , one should rightfully wonder if that had gone differently, had that operation first crossed Trumps desk.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 13, 2022)

Durham closing in on Clinton...then Biden gives Putin the go ahead.

Strange timing


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 13, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Durham closing in on Clinton...then Biden gives Putin the go ahead.
> 
> Strange timing


You should totally put on your tinfoil hat and consult your secret decoder ring.


----------



## skews13 (Mar 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> With the nuclear deal so close, it's gotta be a false flag attack by the apartheid regime.



Has nothing to do with nuclear weapons.

It's all about the oil and natural gas. Which when it starts flowing, costs other people money. 

Lets think for a moment of who loses out, if Iran starts putting out the maximum amount of oil, and natural gas on the world market.


----------



## Donald H (Mar 13, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Has nothing to do with nuclear weapons.


Yeah, I know what it is. 
It's nuclear weapons in the hands of Iran that will make their oil and gas inaccessible to America.

But that's not to say that there isn't any doubt on Iran's claims that they don't want nuclear weapons on their soil. It could be true! 

On a slightly different twist to the topic: America is guilty of nuclear weapons proliferation by supplying nukes to the Zionist regime. That's the way I see it. Even though it's also possible that they don't have nuclear weapons. If they have them then they wouldn't use them. America would have to take the responsibility for that. The Zionists can't afford anymore bad press. People who believe like Baron are no exception in America.


----------



## RussianWithAttitude (Mar 13, 2022)

Iran claims responsibility for missile strike near US consulate in Iraq
					

Revolutionary Guards say target in Erbil was Israeli ‘strategic centre’ following attack in Syria




					www.theguardian.com
				




About time Iran goes harder on the US and the West. As for the Kurds, they better ditch the US before the US ditch them like they did in Syria. 

Hopefully the Kurds come to their senses and renounce the US after seeing what happens in Ukraine.

Same for the Kurds in Syria, better start negotiating with Assad and Russia so they can get the US out of Syria.


----------



## Meister (Mar 13, 2022)

*Thread closed, there is a thread on this topic already*


----------



## RussianWithAttitude (Mar 13, 2022)

The Kurds better ditch the US before US ditches them.

When Iran invades the Kurdistan Region, the US will leave them behind.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 13, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, but try to remember that Trump had abdicated his leadership of those operations to his generals. So they did that, not Trump.


You think Biden has total control of our armed forces?...lol


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 13, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You should totally put on your tinfoil hat and consult your secret decoder ring.


How's that treaty with Iran going?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 13, 2022)

So, Barack funded the Ukrainian bio "research" labs, spied on Trump and lifted the ban on funding Gain of function research.

What a busy lad!


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Yeah, I know what it is.
> It's nuclear weapons in the hands of Iran that will make their oil and gas inaccessible to America.
> 
> But that's not to say that there isn't any doubt on Iran's claims that they don't want nuclear weapons on their soil. It could be true!
> ...


France, not the US.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 13, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So, Barack funded the Ukrainian bio "research" labs, spied on Trump and lifted the ban on funding Gain of function research.
> 
> What a busy lad!


And now he caught covid...lol


----------



## Votto (Mar 14, 2022)

Iranian Revolutionary Guard claims responsibility for missile barrage in Irbil, says it responded to crimes from the 'Zionist regime'
					

The Iranian government has claimed responsibility for a recent missile barrage that targeted the expansive U.S. consulate complex in the Iraqi city of Irbil – also spelled Erbil.There are no reported American fatalities, according to the Associated Press, but the attack marks a significant...




					www.theblaze.com
				




That's right everyone, but where in the news is this?  Where is Diaper Joe on this?  Can he retreat fast enough out of the area like he did in Afghanistan, only, not leaving Americans behind this time?

Hmm?

I think Biden is too busy having the Russians broker a nuke deal with the US and Iran for the US while everything Russian is being sanctioned across the globe.

It takes a special form of crazy to be a democrat as the world falls apart around them while they are in power.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Mar 14, 2022)

Game recognize game!

Biden got no game!

Iran muffugahs be punkin his old ass.

Fuh reals doh!


----------



## 1srelluc (Mar 14, 2022)

LOL....This is at least the third thread on this.....It gets about as much traction as bald tires on a oil slick.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Mar 14, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> LOL....This is at least the third thread on this.....It gets about as much traction as bald tires on a oil slick.


The drones have all been told to "Focus on Russia now"

Goooooood slaves.


----------



## Hellokitty (Mar 14, 2022)

The US and Europe have been brought to their knees over nuke threats from Russia, so why isn't the msm asking more about the Iran deal? Do democrats not think Iran will do the same as Russia by threatening to use nukes as the ultimate leverage?


----------



## McRib (Mar 14, 2022)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Game recognize game!
> 
> Biden got no game!
> 
> ...


You should worry about your own army in Ukraine, Russian scum. They be BEGGIN' the Chinese for help!


----------



## 1srelluc (Mar 14, 2022)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> The drones have all been told to "Focus on Russia now"
> 
> Goooooood slaves.


Odd that the main mover and shaker on the Iran deal was a Russian.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Mar 14, 2022)

odanny said:


> You should worry about your own army in Ukraine, Russian scum. They be BEGGIN' the Chinese for help!


Oh, you can bet your pretty pink panties that there are already US forward operators in Ukraine--one of them gets killed or captured...Gonna be some splainin to do Roosey!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 14, 2022)

Votto said:


> Iranian Revolutionary Guard claims responsibility for missile barrage in Irbil, says it responded to crimes from the 'Zionist regime'
> 
> 
> The Iranian government has claimed responsibility for a recent missile barrage that targeted the expansive U.S. consulate complex in the Iraqi city of Irbil – also spelled Erbil.There are no reported American fatalities, according to the Associated Press, but the attack marks a significant...
> ...


I posted the administration's reaction already. Pay attention!


----------



## Votto (Mar 14, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I posted the administration's reaction already. Pay attention!


Be honest, you post this in all the threads


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 14, 2022)

Votto said:


> Be honest, you post this in all the threads


I see you would rather be ignorant and wrong, if it means keeping your little dollies to play with.


----------



## tahuyaman (Mar 14, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, this was different. You can check. It was a public announcement.
> 
> Point being , one should rightfully wonder if that had gone differently, had that operation first crossed Trumps desk.


But that was different?   Lol.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 14, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> But that was different?   Lol.


Correct. It was.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 14, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Details still coming in. The source says "6 missiles lunched from Khasabad military base of Tabriz, eastern Azerbaijan province of #Iran" Still: can't confirm."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drones ???? Looked more like ballistic missiles to me. Undoubtedly they are testing their capabilities if things continue to diminish or go down hill in the world.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 14, 2022)

lg325 said:


> *All three, Iran, China, Russia seem to be pushing for a global war. If that's what they want it will end in their destruction.*


Toning the rhetoric down is key to some degree, and right now it seems that we are playing a starring role in it.

However, you are right that it will end in all of our destruction if cooler head's don't prevail. The sad thing is that we don't seem to have quality personnel in charge of thing's here at the moment, and everyone is trying to take each other out politically because of the bull crap (i.e. jockeying for position).

Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall inherit the Kingdom.

First we need to be honest with ourselves about what exactly is going on here, and this before we can gain the serious ears of our world allies again, and better yet in unity.

Isolating China, and Russia is not the solution to this problem. A serious investigation into what eventually lead up to the Ukraine debacle needs serious looking into without condemnation of any side's in the conflict. Be open minded, and take into consideration all information gathered in truth there in.

We must stop the bull crap once and for all, because this is a serious out of control thing in the 21st century modern era being dealt with.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 14, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Joe's gonna be pissed if they wake him from his Saturday nap....



No.  Joe's gonna be mightily confused if they wake him from his Saturday nap, as he pisses himself.

It is rough being woken from a deep slumber at the age of 78 to be reminded you're president and there is a world war brewing outside.


----------



## tahuyaman (Mar 15, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Correct. It was.


Wow.  It doesn't much more hypocritical than that


----------



## San Souci (Mar 15, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Details still coming in. The source says "6 missiles lunched from Khasabad military base of Tabriz, eastern Azerbaijan province of #Iran" Still: can't confirm."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iran needs to be smashed. But Senile old Bastard Biden hasn't the guts.


----------



## Rogue AI (Mar 15, 2022)

lg325 said:


> *All three, Iran, China, Russia seem to be pushing for a global war. If that's what they want it will end in their destruction.*


More like three or more separate wars, with only a few players like the US involved in all of them.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 17, 2022)

theHawk said:


> This must be a condition of Biden’s Iran deal: start another war so we can blame Iran for “supply chain issues”, high gas prices, and hyper-inflation.
> 
> Fall guys are needed.


Biden probably keeps them on speed dial after all the secret deals they all engaged in over the years. But then again they might all be like a bunch of drug king pins, where the deals have went bad now, and all the shooting is beginning to start. Not good.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Mar 24, 2022)

This demonstrates the "wisdom" of Obama helping Iran get nuclear weapons even though he insists
this could *never* happen!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 24, 2022)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> This demonstrates the "wisdom" of Obama helping Iran get nuclear weapons even though he insists
> this could *never* happen!


Your orange lard and master allowed them to get closer to a nuke than Obama ever did


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 26, 2022)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> This demonstrates the "wisdom" of Obama helping Iran get nuclear weapons even though he insists
> this could *never* happen!


Yes, what if those missiles had nuclear tips ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 26, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Yes, what if those missiles had nuclear tips ?


Then Israel would immediately kill the entire leadership of Iran.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 26, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then Israel would immediately kill the entire leadership of Iran.


Agree


----------

